# Should I keep our hamster in our Living Room even though its very noisy in there.



## Hazeldenise (Aug 13, 2011)

We have been told its best to keep the hamsters cage in one place all the time rather than move it from room to room-like in the living room overnight and move to quiet of bedroom by day-is this correct?Should i keep the animals cage in our living room all the time?as its very,very noisy in there all day long as my husband and son only work part time so they have the tv on or computer games on all day & throughout the evening till we go to bed.They like the tv on very loud-so loud it does my head in & i have to take myself off out to get a bit of peace and quiet-so would excessive noise all day cause a hamster undue stress as the cage is opposite the tv as its only a small living room as we live in a tower block of flats.

Its all very well people saying and various hamster forums saying the hamsters cage should be in the living room so the hamster gets used to general household noise and people being around etc-but surely in my noisy household wouldnt it be best to put our syrian female ''Hammie'' who is only very young in the bedroom with the door closed by day so she can sleep without constantly being woken by the tv on so loud-& then when she gets up around 8pm bring her into the living room for overnight and so we can handle her etc.
We cannot sleep having the hamster in the bedroom over night so she has to go in the living room over night anyway-but do you think it'll be best to put her back into the bedroom each morning so she can get so rest?
She does get up a few times during the day though to pee,eat,drink and bite the cage bars before settling back to sleep.

I was told on some other hamster forums that no matter how noisy our living room is just to leave the hamster in there 24/7 so the animal gets used to sleeping through noise.This cant be right surely-the animal would be constantly woken by sudden loud explosions and bangs from the playstation games or movies my other half and son have on from about 9am right through till around 1am.
It drives me absolutely bonkers-i often wonder whether they're both deaf-but they said they just like the tv on very loud for more cinema like sound & that the hamster should sleep through it-but i doubt it-not at the volume they have the tv-so should i move the animals cage into the bedroom by day so she can have some peace or does movuing the hamsters cage each morning and night still cause it stress?

Any much needed advice on this please?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

most hamsters will settle to the noise of the average houshold e.g hoover, tv,washing machine, family talking quite loud over the table, but if the sound of the TV/playstation is too loud for you to bear, then it is almost certainly going to damage you hammy's ears as they are much more sensitive to sound and hear far better than we do (what is 'unbelievably loud' to a person could sound like a bomb going off in such sensitive ears) - it's what helps keep them alive after all. Not only that, sudden exceptionally loud noise like that could very likely give a small rodent enough of a shock it could have a heart attack. Also she will be much harder to tame if she's stressed, and as she's so young, you need to give her a fair chance to tame her up or you will have a pet that you can't handle. Personally, I would either put her in another room, or move her to a quieter spot during those times. IMO it is less stressful for you to swiftly lift the cage up each morning than her being surrounded to such loud noise. I used to keep my hamsters in the front room, but their wheels where so noisy to sleep above, I'd move them into the living room every night and back again in the morning. They'd wake up when I lifted them to see what was going on (which I'd use as a chance to check and see them) then go straight back to bed happily. After a while they got used to it and didn't bother making an appearance. Not a bit of stress and never had a problem with this. I did this with many hamsters and they were all fine. The only 'stress' bit was having to carry the cage back and forth every day!!!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Weve had rodents for years. They spend some time in the bathroom do we can let them out and in the livingroom where we are. They Know all the spounds of downstairs the toaster means toast, the tv off means bedtime treats. They know in the bathroom they can go out. They are fine moving yours will be fine to.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Hamsters can adapt. If you keep them in a place which is noisy during the day, they basically become diurnal. (awake in the day, asleep at night) Or at least that's what mine have always done...


----------

